# Lake Houston Dam 1/18-1/19



## fishin d (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to share my fishing report for the dam. I decided to take the boat out for a spin as it had been sitting for a cpl months and wanted to stay close to home just in case it got the hiccups. At first I figured i'd give the reservoir on pineland a try, but when I went to purchase some bait from jen & david's bait shop, the guy selling the bait (david?) mentioned that I might have better luck down at the dam. I took his advice along with some live bait and managed to catch 5 blue catfish using a fish finder rig. They were mostly in the 18-20" range except for my biggest catfish to date that pushed 36"+ lol! Fished from about 1-6pm. I went back the next day and caught another four and called it a day. I have a feeling I'll be doing a bit more freshwater fishing.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

nice fish also good report. looks like you used worms for bait.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

we can still go up to the dam to fish?


----------



## fishin d (Mar 24, 2013)

Thx guys. I got em off minnows and goldfish. Yes, the dam is accessible by boat.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice cat! Good job.


----------



## fishin d (Mar 24, 2013)

Thx!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

fishin d said:


> Thx guys. I got em off minnows and goldfish. Yes, the dam is accessible by boat.


So I was looking on the map to see where to launch, and have found on Good Time's Facebook page that they are now closed. Is this the case, and if so, where should I launch to fish below the dam?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

SaltwaterTom said:


> So I was looking on the map to see where to launch, and have found on Good Time's Facebook page that they are now closed. Is this the case, and if so, where should I launch to fish below the dam?


I would like to know also.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Loves marina would be the only alternative. It's just a bit further south on the river. Not enough to make a big difference. It's on old HWY90. Turn south off old 90 just east of the river and you go back under the highway to the marina. Several ramps to choose from. I prefer it to Good Times.

If you're headed north under the railroad bridge in your boat, go under the bridge at about the 3rd opening from the west bank.

Did Good Times close permanently or just for the winter??


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

i just went good times marina and they are open.infact some people are catching crappie.i will be there at first light.


----------

